# Pyraminx Progression



## brickinapresent (Nov 17, 2022)

*Single*
First sub 10: 9.5 smthn
new pb! 8.14
WHAT THE F*CK MASSIVE JUMP 5.98 Scramble: U' L B L B' U' L' U' r' u
11/19/2022 Got a 5.99 recently U L' R L B R' B' R' l' r' b
5.74 11/23/2022
4.80 11/25/2022 R' B' R B R U R' U' l'
4.28 12/7/2022 L' U' B' U B' R B R' r b u
3.81 12/17/2022 L' U' B U' L' B' U' R' L' l r' b
3.76 12/24/2022 B' L' B' R B' R' B' L' l' u'
3.19 12/26/2022 R L U' B R B' R' U l r' u'
*Averages (ao5)*
12.34
12.19
11/18/2022 11.93 (SUB 12!)
11/19/2022 WTF!! 11.15
11/20/2022 10.69 (SUB 11!)
11/22/2022 10.50
11/23/2022 10.11
11/25/2022 9.45 (SUB 10!)
11/27/2022 8.22 (STUPID JUMP & sub 9!)
12/8/2022 7.79 (Sub 8)
12/21/2022 7.78 (MY MAX PARK 1 MILLISECOND MOMENT)
12/24/2022 7.62
12/24/2022 7.18
12/25/2022 7.13
12/26/2022 6.90
12/28/2022 6.82
12/31/2022 6.60
1/6/2023 6.29
1/9/2023 5.90


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 17, 2022)

On our PB scramble I got a 1.995 on it! It was 5 mover.


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 17, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> On our PB scramble I got a 1.995 on it! It was 5 mover.


lol i used a method full step and got a last layer skip + very easy side


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 19, 2022)

getting more consistent at 12s


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 19, 2022)

brickinapresent said:


> *Single*
> First sub 10: 9.5 smthn
> new pb! 8.14
> WHAT THE F*CK MASSIVE JUMP 5.98 Scramble: U' L B L B' U' L' U' r' u
> ...


Nice, have you started learning L4E method?


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice, have you started learning L4E method?


no, i kinda use my own method with algs for last layer and make first layer, it might be a method i havent heard of tho


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

brickinapresent said:


> no, i kinda use my own method with algs for last layer and make first layer, it might be a method i havent heard of tho


sounds like lbl to me


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 20, 2022)

knew it


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 26, 2022)

Sub 10 Avg!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 7, 2022)

solve was stupid lucky


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 22, 2022)

beat my avg pb by 1 millisecond. (ao5)


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 24, 2022)

PB average minute apart!


----------

